# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/16/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Fatherâ€™s Day! I spent the day with a father son team wanting to learn summertime artificial tactics. With the wind conditions today it was a little tough, but we managed to find some trout green water mid morning and a had a 30-45 minute window with good solid bites. DSL's grape/white was our best bait in the rapidly decline water conditions.

After the nasty water moved in we spent the remainder of the day walking sandbars sight casting to reds and bigger trout. Fish were very spooky today.

July/August usually host more days of calmer winds, perfect for wade fishing or some great times sight casting reds in the miles of marsh around Seadrift, TX. Give me a call to book a trip before school and all the sports kick off again.


----------

